# Budget Gaming PC <25 K



## pgmadhav (Feb 23, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.') 
Ans: Games:Call of duty(latest versions), crysis, GTA IV (Low Or Med Settings) Applications: Photoshop CS4,Office 2010. Internet:Watching HD Videos,Skype. Multimedia:Watching HD movies,DVD's.
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too. Ans:15-20 K
3. Planning to overclock? Ans: only if possible in my budget
4. Which Operating System are you planning to use? Ans: Win 7 x86 or x64

5. How much hard drive space is needed? Ans: 1 TB (I already have WD GREEN 1 TB)
6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have. Ans: I Have Philips 191EW9FB/94 19'' and want to reuse it.
7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing? Ans:Chasis, SMPS,Speakers and Monitor is the component i DON'T want to buy.I have HCL Infiniti desktop and i want ti use its Chasis.

8. When are you planning to buy the system? Ans:By the end of this week.


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? Ans: Myself.
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally? 
Ans:Vizag, A.P..Yes willing to buy on-line if the price of the component is less from the local store.
11. Anything else which you would like to say? Ans:The system must be such that both MoBo and GPU don't bottleneck each other.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

pentium g2020 - 3.5k
gigabyte h61 s1 - 3k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.6k
hd 7750 - 6.3k
wd blue  1tb - 3.8k
antec bp300p - 1.8k
logitech k/b and mouse -0.7k


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry!!
I forgot to mention, i live in Visakhapatnam, which is known for high humidity and temprature throughout year


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pentium g2020 - 3.5k
> gigabyte h61 s1 - 3k
> kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.6k
> hd 7750 - 6.3k
> ...



Thank you for the Super quick reply
May I ask have u considered Vizag climate for this and can there be a cheaper config in AMD for this with same factors


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Thank you for the Super quick reply
> May I ask have u considered Vizag climate for this and can there be a cheaper config in AMD for this with same factors



There is nothing cheaper than this. AMD config will cost much more than this.


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pentium g2020 - 3.5k
> gigabyte h61 s1 - 3k
> kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.6k
> hd 7750 - 6.3k
> ...



Can you also suggest a decent External TV tuner


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*



pgmadhav said:


> Thank you for the Super quick reply
> May I ask have u considered Vizag climate for this and can there be a cheaper config in AMD for this with same factors



the bundled cooler will be enough. you just check after buying. if it still gets too hot, get a cheaper after market cooler like antec a20 or cooler master hyper 212 evo.

- - - Updated - - -



pgmadhav said:


> Can you also suggest a decent External TV tuner



no idea .. let other members suggest it you ...


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 24, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Thank you for the Super quick reply
> May I ask have u considered Vizag climate for this and can there be a cheaper config in AMD for this with same factors



I live in chennai and chennais climate is worker than vizags and I don't use a cooler either..don't see a reason why you should be worried about that.


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 25, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> I live in chennai and chennais climate is worker than vizags and I don't use a cooler either..don't see a reason why you should be worried about that.


U sure? Ur config says u r using cooler master


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 25, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> U sure? Ur config says u r using cooler master



it is the cabinet which is of cooler master.


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 26, 2014)

I c, sorry. No offense plz


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> U sure? Ur config says u r using cooler master



Cooler Mstare is a company that doesn't only manufacturers coolers but also cabinets, PSUs, KB, mouse and various other products. The Cooler Master 335 in his sig. is  a cabinet, not a cooler.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep, it's just a cabinet..rather, bad one..nevermind.

Anyway, you don't have to worry about the temps. It won't be an issue.
Rather invest on some parts.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pentium g2020 - 3.5k
> gigabyte h61 s1 - 3k
> kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.6k
> hd 7750 - 6.3k
> ...



OP already has a WD Green 1TB HD . Spend that money on HD 7770 and get a better PSU:- Antec VP450P as it need more power

Shiva


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 28, 2014)

Will it be of some use if i replace g2020 with I3


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just going thru following link
 Intel Pentium G2020 vs Core i3 3220


----------



## pgmadhav (Feb 28, 2014)

Also suggest the option of asus Mobo p8h61, i couldn't understand the comparison at following link
 ASUS P8H61-M LX PLUS Details vs GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S2PV(R2.0) Details - Motherboar...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &amp;lt;25 K*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> OP already has a WD Green 1TB HD . Spend that money on HD 7770 and get a better PSU:- Antec VP450P as it need more power
> 
> Shiva





> How much hard drive space is needed? Ans: 1 TB


i had to suggest a hdd for this answer by op.

- - - Updated - - -



pgmadhav said:


> Also suggest the option of asus Mobo p8h61, i couldn't understand the comparison at following link
> ASUS P8H61-M LX PLUS Details vs GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S2PV(R2.0) Details - Motherboar...



better you get gigabyte h61m d2h.

- - - Updated - - -



pgmadhav said:


> Will it be of some use if i replace g2020 with I3



get i3 + hd 7770 if possible ...


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Feb 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> pentium g2020 - 3.5k
> gigabyte h61 s1 - 3k
> kingston hyperx blu 4gb - 2.6k
> hd 7750 - 6.3k
> ...



Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) is for 3.5k on flipkart..is it available at 2.6k outside ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) is for 3.5k on flipkart..is it available at 2.6k outside ?



ask in local shops. WSretail has been selling it at that cost. now seller has been changed along with price


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 11, 2014)

Can 7770 be replaced by gtx 650


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 11, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Can 7770 be replaced by gtx 650



7770 is faster and is available at 7.7k.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*

Local market dealer are saying amd GPU are known to have compatibility isses with intel chipset boards

- - - Updated - - -

I was also considering asrock h61 hg4


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*

Absolutely rubbist. Local dealers also say there is no difference between 4 GB x1 and 2 GB x2.

- - - Updated - - -

Absolutely rubbist. Local dealers also say there is no difference between 4 GB x1 and 2 GB x2.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 12, 2014)

I am now over budget so plz advice should i go for iBall SMPS Marathon 500W Peak High-End Black Power Supply with Bill & Warranty | eBay Mobile
I.e. Iball smps
Also plz advice cheaper gpu
Till now i hav BOUGHT following
asrock h61m-hg4(3200)
I3-3220(7200)
Kingston hyperx blu 4 GB 1600 MHz(2800)
kb Iball K9 xclusive(750)
lg dvd (920)
I now have to buy SMPS AND GPU


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 12, 2014)

dont get the iball smps!! get this

HD 6670

Antec VP450P

by the way, u could have got the FX6300 instead of the i3, but anyway congrats! get the above and your set. If u can extend, get thisHD 7750 or this HD 7770. They are definitely worth the upgrade

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> I am now over budget so plz advice should i go for iBall SMPS Marathon 500W Peak High-End Black Power Supply with Bill & Warranty | eBay Mobile
> I.e. Iball smps
> Also plz advice cheaper gpu
> Till now i hav BOUGHT following
> ...



your budget for both?
dont go for iball.  lol , you got that iball k/b by paying rs 750? there are better brands with better quality.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*

Sir, no offense but may i submit that i've used iball kb mouse in past and was very satisfied. U may call it cheapo but it definitely is far better than intex crap and only a few steps to logitech. But these r my personal views. 

- - - Updated - - -

Some points told by local vendors while market survey/shopping:-
1) SMPS should never be bought.online. There can be RMA issues.
2) amd gpu and intel mb conflicts
3) why to go for kingston hyperx blu? Kingston rams r having too many service

YOUR VIEWS!!??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*



pgmadhav said:


> Sir, no offense but may i submit that i've used iball kb mouse in past and was very satisfied. U may call it cheapo but it definitely is far better than intex crap and only a few steps to logitech. But these r my personal views.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



dont believe them. they will tell anything to sell what they want to. you came here for advices and hence dont ignore our words. these shopkeepers actually do not know the right things.
1) that means any items other than psu bought online can be rma-ed,right? . then why not psu? are they having any problems with something. just ignore. you may just want to get it to the respective service center like others.
2)give a kick on his butts.(think of cristiano before kicking )
3)do what i said above.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 12, 2014)

1. No such thing
2. 





> (think of cristiano before kicking  )


 i suggest u turn him around for better satisfaction  . on a serious note : there is no prob
3.Do as above[ there's nothin wrong with kingston, go for it]

Shiva


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is what antec website says If your product needs to be returned within the warranty period, please do so through the retailer or distributor from whom you purchased the product.

So this is what the vendor said for point no. 1 of my earlier post 

How can I acertain the wattage required for any rig


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 13, 2014)

^^ eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Here is what antec website says If your product needs to be returned within the warranty period, please do so through the retailer or distributor from whom you purchased the product.
> 
> So this is what the vendor said for point no. 1 of my earlier post
> 
> How can I acertain the wattage required for any rig



select your appropriate region from here and contact them via e-mail. Antec - Contact Us
they will help you resolve any issues.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought antech vp450p yesterday @2600


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 14, 2014)

Where??

Shiva


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &amp;lt;25 K*

Compuage group Vizag

- - - Updated - - -

I am about to begin installation, I hav few concerns.
1) I still haven't got GPU. Primeabgb says it gigabyte 7750(Rs.5600) is out of stock, and elsewhere I am not getting good price/ the product itself. Local vendors are trying to push gtx 650/6670 and whatnot with a comment as " the product is very old/outdated/obsolete/not available in india. I request help/ suggestions from u people.
2) my second concern is the old microAtx cabby which I'll be using has some rusted spots right beneath the MB area, so will it be safe or should I go for a new cheapest cabinet (i already have Antech vp 450)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &amp;lt;25 K*



pgmadhav said:


> Computech Vizag
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



for cabinet, i suggest to get cooler master elite 311 at 2.3k or atleast antec nsk4440 at 1.35k.
how much  can you spend for the gpu??


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &amp;amp;lt;25 K*

As I said earlier I want to play crysis latest, call of duty latest etc. Now, I am over budget, although I have 7.5 k with me, I wud like to restrict till 6.
what difference is there in a costly cooler master and some budget cabby? My old cabby is of HCL, but i've already expressed my concerns.


The smps has a 120 mm fan on top, so will it be a problem if I install upside down? I was thinking about heat dissipation


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &lt;25 K*



pgmadhav said:


> Local market dealer are saying amd GPU are known to have compatibility isses with intel chipset boards
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I was also considering asrock h61 hg4



if you are going to believe what the sales person says then only god can help with you're new config.
just stick to what you r been suggested its the best in you're budget


----------



## pankajv (Mar 14, 2014)

Can anybody plz tell me how to start a new thread? I spent an hour looking for the option but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Budget Gaming PC &amp;amp;lt;25 K*



pgmadhav said:


> As I said earlier I want to play crysis latest, call of duty latest etc. Now, I am over budget, although I have 7.5 k with me, I wud like to restrict till 6.
> what difference is there in a costly cooler master and some budget cabby? My old cabby is of HCL, but i've already expressed my concerns.
> 
> 
> The smps has a 120 mm fan on top, so will it be a problem if I install upside down? I was thinking about heat dissipation



get this asap Sapphire HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com. better  than anything under this budget.
eleite 311 has apparently nice cable management options and hence you can manage cables inside your case and hence better air flow and better temperature inside the cabinet. the system will also look nice.a front fan makes the hdd temperature 2-3 degrees of difference(depends on fan!).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 15, 2014)

pankajv said:


> Can anybody plz tell me how to start a new thread? I spent an hour looking for the option but can't find it anywhere.



Clink on the button at top left that says "+Post New Thread". You'll thread will apper in some time after moderations. First few posts of new members are moderated to avoid spams.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 16, 2014)

Yesterday I bought Zebronics zeb 901 BL Solid cabinet, all black nice look, coated with matt black paint inside also.
Now, someone plz suggest me about how to place my smps(refer my last post)

Now planning to buy Gigabyte 7750 2GB, unless otherwise suggested


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Yesterday I bought Zebronics zeb 901 BL Solid cabinet, all black nice look, coated with matt black paint inside also.
> Now, someone plz suggest me about how to place my smps(refer my last post)
> 
> Now planning to buy Gigabyte 7750 2GB, unless otherwise suggested



The PSU is mounted with fan facing down irrespective of whether the cabinet has top mounting PSU or bottom mounting provision.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 16, 2014)

@harshil thanks, I discovered that while assembling, screws won't fit if u turn upside down
Pick one 7750 2 gb vs 7770 1 gb


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 16, 2014)

Hd 7770

Shiva


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 16, 2014)

I already ordered 7750 2 gb, couldn't wait anymore.
By the way, any chance u (sujit) were in Bangalore , some years back? Caz I knew a namesake


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 16, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> I already ordered 7750 2 gb, couldn't wait anymore.



how much did you pay?
it must be 2gb ddr3, way slower than 7770. a big mistake, i would say.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 16, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> I already ordered 7750 2 gb, couldn't wait anymore.
> By the way, any chance u (sujit) were in Bangalore , some years back? Caz I knew a namesake



Nope, in namma Chennai only 

Shiva


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, gigabyte gv-r7750-oc 2 gi. I paid Rs.6800
U suggest I must cancel it. I think I can cancel, I ordered on Amazon.in
 GIGABYTE GV-R7750OC-2GI:Amazon:Electronics


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Also suggest the option of asus Mobo p8h61, i couldn't understand the comparison at following link
> ASUS P8H61-M LX PLUS Details vs GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S2PV(R2.0) Details - Motherboar...


gigabyte gives you usb3 ports. which is a very good deal.


----------



## vkl (Mar 17, 2014)

^^that board doesn't have USB3.0 ports. GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H61M-S2PV (rev. 2.0)



pgmadhav said:


> Yes, gigabyte gv-r7750-oc 2 gi. I paid Rs.6800
> U suggest I must cancel it. I think I can cancel, I ordered on Amazon.in
> GIGABYTE GV-R7750OC-2GI:Amazon:Electronics



Cancel that order(Hd7750 GDDR3). Get something like this Sapphire HD7750 1GB GDDR5  -inr 6904
If you can spend around 8k then get hd7770. Hd7770>HD7750. Hd7750 GDDR5 > HD7750 GDDR3.Don't bother about amount of VRAM here.
Also you can go through this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi friends,
I hav assembled the pc. Looks nice. I would have posted pics but don't know how to do that.
Amazon haven't cancelled my order. I guess, I got to refuse it on delivery.

Any suggestions????


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 23, 2014)

Guys plz reply
Hope my queries are still worty of your attention


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Guys plz reply
> Hope my queries are still worty of your attention



you can try uploading pics on imgur and post links here.
you requested a cancel before shipping or after shipping? anyway you can refuse it.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 23, 2014)

Bad luck. Delivered in my absence. Primeabgba(seller) says I have to pay some restocking charges; whatever they mean


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Bad luck. Delivered in my absence. Primeabgba(seller) says I have to pay some restocking charges; whatever they mean



how much??


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 30, 2014)

10% charges
Huh.... I think I am now stuck with this


----------



## pgmadhav (Apr 3, 2014)

Now they are asking to payup Rs.150 and further shipping from my place to their godown has to be paid my me. Shall I start using it or return??? Plz answer


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> Now they are asking to payup Rs.150 and further shipping from my place to their godown has to be paid my me. Shall I start using it or return??? Plz answer



As you can see, performance wise, 7770>7750 gddr5> 7750 ddr3. so if you can grab 7770 by returning your ddr3 card or even a 7750 gddr5, i will recommend it. the performance difference is considerable.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

AMD A6-5400K with Radeon HD 7540D GPU-CPU
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 -MB
Corsair CX430 430W -PSU
G.SKILL 4GB240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 -Ram 
WD 7200 Rpm 1 TB -HDD
Any MicroAtx Case
Cpu's Discreet GPU is enough if require go for ati radeon HD6670 2GB(+5K)
LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72/GH24NS95 -Internal Optical Drive

Comes Around 20 K


----------

